# A little brag from Mommy!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi passed her CGC and Therapy dog tests today!! Altough she has been doing therapy for about 5 months now, I need to get her "official" 

I am so proud of my precious little girl!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You have every right to be proud. Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congras Lexis & Laurie-way to go. 

Hugs from all of us
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2: *Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:*


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations Lexi and Laurie. Do you live in Marlton?? I am not sure if you are the one... I live nearby. Where do you go for the CGC classes? Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Teresita,
No, I think you are thinking about Patty. 
We go locally here in Hillsborough. 

I am the one who has the playdates. 
Hope you can come the next time!
Laurie


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am still waiting for my puppy but I hope I can go sometime. Thanks.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Lexi and Laurie!
Awesome


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

That is so wonderful. I know you must be so proud of Lexi. Congrats to both of you!!!! Therapy dogs can make so much of a difference in so many lives.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations Lexi and Laurie! That is something on our list of goals to accomplish here. Is she ever a cutie with her green bows, bright eyes and smile!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work you two. you should be so proud!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Laurie and Lexi. Congrats!


----------

